# Seeking Feedback on Art



## joserin (Dec 10, 2016)

*Hello Everyone!*

My name is Joslyn (aka Joserin) and I recently returned to FA after a long hiatus due to school and work obligations. I really want to become more active in the FA community, and have been working hard to create new artwork to post on a semi-regular basis to be more consistent online!

I would love to get some feedback and exposure, and I am open to trades and commissions if anyone has an interest in that, but most importantly I am looking to make friends, gain watchers, and watch other artists! 

Thank you for taking the time to read this, I appreciate comments so please feel free to leave me some!

*Userpage of joserin -- Fur Affinity [dot] net*​


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Dec 10, 2016)

I checked your gallery, and you do animal proportions very well! But trades and commissions are always good for practice and hopping back into it as well. You could look into the Art Trades section to find some. Good luck getting back into the community, and maybe in the future we could do a trade as well. ^~^


----------



## joserin (Dec 10, 2016)

ExtinguishedHope said:


> I checked your gallery, and you do animal proportions very well! But trades and commissions are always good for practice and hopping back into it as well. You could look into the Art Trades section to find some. Good luck getting back into the community, and maybe in the future we could do a trade as well. ^~^



Thank you very much, ExtinguishedHope! n__n I would love to do an art trade sometime! I am looking into the Commission forum, and next I want to make a post in the Trade one as well, because I agree with you that it would help!


----------



## KeeKeers (Dec 11, 2016)

I'll watch you, art looks good!  
Also if you feel like talking, I'm pretty chatty~ Can send me a note or whatever when you are feeling bored.


----------



## joserin (Dec 12, 2016)

KeeKeers said:


> I'll watch you, art looks good!
> Also if you feel like talking, I'm pretty chatty~ Can send me a note or whatever when you are feeling bored.



Awesome, thank you so much! I will be sure to do so n__n


----------



## joserin (Dec 13, 2016)

I would love some feedback on my latest submission, if anyone has the time! n__n
Just click the image to go to the FurAffinity submission, there you can leave me a comment! <3
*
Newest Submission*


​


----------



## joserin (Dec 15, 2016)

n__n​


----------



## Keeroh (Dec 15, 2016)

You seem to be shying away from doing detail in harder regions (paws, faces at an angle, feral proportions) and focusing it on adding lots of loud detail in poofy fur. While the poofy fur itself is not bad (in fact, I think it's really cute) it is clashing with the very simplistic block-style paws and simplistic faces. Maybe spend more time doing anatomical studies, trying to get individual features down, and THEN assemble full works. :3

And, my advice I give to everyone, use more references. Drawing from memory is not a requirement to be a good artist, your skill in understanding shape weight and depth and form will come if you base it on references. Trying to do so from memory will just lead to frustration and warped proportions. 

And practice. Practice practice practice. ~


----------



## joserin (Dec 20, 2016)

Keeroh said:


> You seem to be shying away from doing detail in harder regions (paws, faces at an angle, feral proportions) and focusing it on adding lots of loud detail in poofy fur. While the poofy fur itself is not bad (in fact, I think it's really cute) it is clashing with the very simplistic block-style paws and simplistic faces. Maybe spend more time doing anatomical studies, trying to get individual features down, and THEN assemble full works. :3
> 
> And, my advice I give to everyone, use more references. Drawing from memory is not a requirement to be a good artist, your skill in understanding shape weight and depth and form will come if you base it on references. Trying to do so from memory will just lead to frustration and warped proportions.
> 
> And practice. Practice practice practice. ~



Thank you dear, I really appreciate the constructive criticism! I completely agree regarding the detail in the paws and I do feel my faces err more on the simplistic side at times, it is something I wish to grow in and thank you for the compliment on the way I draw fur!


----------



## joserin (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## Aiian (Jan 9, 2017)

I think that you should add more detail to your art. It looks really good from far away but up close it just looks flat. I suggest that you try adding more shading and highlights.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 9, 2017)

I prefer the pieces of yours which are not so obviously influenced by japanese animation, because they have fewer stylistic crutches and I think they're better for it. The painting your produced of a purple cat is very sweet.


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Jan 18, 2017)

you are very talented, what is your preferred medium?


----------

